# Brush Hog in Early June for Later Cut?



## TwinTiersHorse (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi,
I'm new here, so sorry if this topic has been started before. We're small farmers in the Southern Tier of New York, making hay for our third year. Here's the problem: Every year, the hay is ready in June, but the weather conditions don't give us a chance to make good horse hay, due to rain. By the time the hot dry days of July and August come around, the hay is well past its prime.

Here's my idea: I'm thinking of brush-hogging the fields early (late may) -- just mulching them up -- then letting the hay grow to be at its best in July and August, when the weather is better.

I don't want to bale the early cut, because our storage is limited and I don't want to put in all the labor on bad, wet hay. Selling it straight out of the field is a possibility, but I would rather just do a brush-hog cut, then bale in the drier months. We make the hay for our horses and sheep primarily, and sell the extra in the spring (from the previous summer's harvest).

Is this a good idea or bad idea? Thanks!


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome Twintier

You might get more results if you post this question in the Hay/Forage forum just below. Not many view the Bio fuel section.

My thought is you would have problems with thatching of the old grass if you bushhog. Maybe bale it off as early as possible sell what you make for cows/goats. Then apply more fertilizer for regrowth and wait for dryer weather. If the rain just stops then the yield is going to be very low.

Most had the same problem here this season and first cut over mature. A few lucky ones caught a early window in late May early June.

Good luck

CW


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

If you want to hog first, ensure that your rake and bale fingers are set high. Otherwise you will get all those old clippings in your new hay. Cutting high (not hogging, when you cut your hay crop), leaving some reasonable stubble for the hay to rest on helps too.

Mark


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I used to do it all the time in the days of set aside acres.Acres setaside and put to forage crop instead of corn.15-25 yrs ago.Anyway I would shred field twice around July 15 and would be allowed to bale Sept 1.There would always be some of the old hay in the bales.OK for cows but I'm sure the horsey folk would frown on it.


----------



## TwinTiersHorse (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks for the thoughts!


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

You might be onto something. I've got a small tract near the house that I usually cut for hay. This year, I've just been bush hogging it. Right now, it's some of the prettiest grass I've seen. I think the thatch is holding the moisture in

As others have noted, raking the thatch into bales might be an issue - especially if you use a wheel rake.


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

RockmartGA said:


> As others have noted, raking the thatch into bales might be an issue - especially if you use a wheel rake.


Very good point that was apparently overlooked. I have both a parallel bar that I can set the height, and the wheel rake. I have instances where I prefer one over the other. This is certainly one for the II bar.

Mark


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I've thought of this too, but with only a 5 ft rotary mower it takes forever to mow a few acres. Have thought of mowing and tedding out then rolling too but lots of fuel required.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Looks like it has been awhile since some areas have seen drought . Do alittle research on the growth patterns of COOL SEASON grasses if that is what you are dealing with


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi TT I'm right down the 86 or 17 if you prefer from you so I know what you are dealing with. Do you have the capability to take it off as baleage? Possibly sell it standing for someone to chop or roll? That way you get it off early and don't lose income. Second should be good to gotowards end of July. I don't know what you have planted or are you harvesting native grasses? Second cutting as you know is not guaranteed in our area. Dry July can bring on those summer weeds with a vengeance and if you have bushogged first you could be faced with a subpar second that won't be a help building your reputation. I have been known to,on occasion, bushog second as part of weed control. Hope that helps


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I couldn't imagine not only tossing first crop but paying for diesel and ton of time to boot.


----------

